# koruna



## Encolpius

Zdravím, ve slovenštině a maďarštině existuje fráze "koruna mu z hlavy nespadne" jednoznačně nemeckého původu. Vypadá to, že čeština tento idiom nezná. Chci se zeptat, jestli rodilí mluvčí opravdu neznají tento výraz a poku ne, co by místo něj použili? Děkji.


----------



## morior_invictus

Zdravím, 

Češi tento výraz zcela určitě znají, ale stejně jako ve slovenštině, v běžné hovorové řeči_,_ když nemají v úmyslu se vyjadřovat ve frazeologických / idiomatických spojeních, asi více používají spojení "někoho neubude".

Příklad:  
"Když si to na sebe na chvíli navlíkneš, tak tebe neubude."

Počkám si ale na to co řeknou moji čeští bratři.


----------



## ilocas2

Já tento výraz neznám.


----------



## Emys

Já taky ne, a to to máme na Slovensko kousek.


----------



## vianie

Ja osobne tento výraz, na rozdiel od _spľasne mu hrebienok_ (_splaskne mu hřebínek_), nemám dostatočne napočúvaný na to, aby som ho tu mohol vysvetľovať. Máme však  k dispozícii slovenské online slovníky, ktoré uvádzajú tieto jeho vysvetlenia: nestratí vážnosť, rešpekt; neponíži sa, neutrpí jeho sebavedomie, ak niečo urobí. (Dovolil som si zareagovať v slovenčine, nakoľko pôvodná otázka bola od Maďara. )


----------



## Tchesko

Já ten výraz také neznám. Neměl jsem představu, co znamená, dokud jsem si nepřečetl posty od morior_invictus a od vianie.
Zdá se mi, že "neubude ho" tomuto výrazu zřejmě významově odpovídá. "splaskne/spadne mu hřebínek" se obvykle používá bez negace: "však on ti spadne/splaskne hřebínek!" = ztratíš (nadměrné) sebevědomí.


----------



## Encolpius

Tak včera mi na poradě spadla brada, když šéf použil právě tento idiom. Je mu přes 50 a původem je z Vysočiny. Takže možná jsou oblasti v ČR, kde přece jenom tento idiom znají. Zajímalo by mě, co si o tom myslí ostatní rádcové, jsou-li ještě zde nějací....


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

Slováci jsou naši "mladší" bratři, moc nám na nich záleží (morior_invictus))?! Mečiar a Klaus tomu dali dobře na zadek, co...?!) 

Zpět k tématu, v rodině ještě stále nějaké Slováky mám, ale s tímto idiomem jsem se nikdy nesetkal! My bychom to vyjádřili úplně jinak.

Klávesami "Ctrl + F" si vyhledejte, prosím, onen idiom:

http://slovnik.dovrecka.sk/frazeologicky-slovnik/strana-5
http://slovnik.azet.sk/pravopis/slovnik-sj/?q=spadnúť
http://www.slex.sk/search.asp?fslovo=nespadol&op=AND
http://www.sj.ravers.sk/frazeolog_slovnik.htm
http://cesak.blog.idnes.cz/c/242027/Banket-kariera-1b.html?nm (český bloger)

Tak, jak na to nyní koukám, jak to probírám, jedná se zde zřejmě o metaforu. Zásadního významu zde - dle mě -  nabývá ona "*(pomyslná) koruna na hlavě*" *symbolizující tradičně moc, pověst, renomé, sílu jednotlivce...* Jinými slovy řečeno: "neztratit před ostatními svoji pověst/svůj respekt", "neztratit svoje sebevědomí", "neponížiti se", "neznemožnit se", obecněji třeba "však se (mu) nic nestane, když to udělá/nic se neděje/o nic nejde", "však (ono) ho, jich neubude, když to udělá, udělají" etc. ... De facto tím dáváme najevo, že jim/nám daná věc, záležitost nemůže uškoditi, ublížiti, tedy "schvalujeme ji".     

Děkuji, jsem sám zase o něco chytřejší... 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## ilocas2

Třeba to viděl v nějakym jinym jazyce a líbilo se mu to, tak to začal používat. Anebo to v češtině existuje a akorát to lidi neznaj. Všichni lidi nepoužívaj stejný výrazy, idiomy apod. My taky doma říkáme nějaký slova a výrazy, který jsem jinde neslyšel. Když dám nějaký idiomy, který znám, do Googlu, tak to ukáže nula výsledků.


----------



## Encolpius

Bohemos said:


> ... ale s tímto idiomem jsem se nikdy nesetkal! My bychom to vyjádřili úplně jinak...



To jsem chtěl slyšet. 



ilocas2 said:


> Třeba to viděl v nějakym jinym jazyce a líbilo se mu to, tak to začal používat. Anebo to v češtině existuje a akorát to lidi neznaj. Všichni lidi nepoužívaj stejný výrazy, idiomy apod. My taky doma říkáme nějaký slova a výrazy, který jsem jinde neslyšel. Když dám nějaký idiomy, který znám, do Googlu, tak to ukáže nula výsledků.



Velká škoda, že nejsme v takovém vztahu, že bych se ho mohl zeptat. Budu dále bedlivě pozorovat.... 

Máte-li zájem, používají to i další Slované...zde...


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Zdravím, ve slovenštině a maďarštině existuje fráze "koruna mu z hlavy nespadne" jednoznačně nemeckého původu. Vypadá to, že čeština tento idiom nezná. Chci se zeptat, jestli rodilí mluvčí opravdu neznají tento výraz a poku ne, co by místo něj použili? Děkji.


já to taky neznám, řekl bych, že jsem to nikdy neslyšel....a ani jsem to takto bez kontextu nepochopil, co to znamená...

pocházím z Jihomoravského kraje...teď jsem v Praze

pokud jde o alternativu, tak mě po přečtení významu této fráze žádná nenapadá. Nabízí se sice "neubylo by ho" / "nezabilo by ho, kdyby udělal to a to" , jak už tu padlo, ale s tím uplně nesouhlasím. To se vůbec netýká respektu nebo sebevědomí.


----------

